# ICD-10 practice proficiency assessment cases



## cpccat (Jul 12, 2015)

According to the AAPC web site you should get more than one case for the practice, but I cannot get it to advance to another case. I completed Case 1, hit the back button and no other case choice comes up. Just case 1 with the same questions and same answers in the same order.  Anyone else have this problem? Do you know how to advance? Also FYI; I wanted to take the actual test today, but you need a password from your e-mail. My e-mails have been erased. Now I have to wait till monday and call them and hope the AAPC will help me. So make sure you get your password off of your e-mail. (wish they would have told us this to begin with)


----------



## ajkinion (Aug 12, 2015)

*ICD-10 Practice Prof Assessment*

I had the same problem!  I thought it had at least 3 practice cases but I can't get anything but Case 1 to come up!


----------



## jacpow (Aug 14, 2015)

I purchased the practice exam last night and completed case 1.  Also having the same issue you are having.  Cannot advance after the first case (50 questions).  Calling AAPC now


----------



## gpirtle (Aug 16, 2015)

*ICD-10 Practice Prof Assessment*

I just completed the 50 questions in Case 1 and can't advance either. Has anyone got an answer yet why this is like this?  Thanks


----------



## pscott (Aug 19, 2015)

I had the same problem and called them about it. They said that
there should be only one case. Whomever designed it used a template
for something else and didn't change it.


----------



## Carmen N Lopez (Aug 19, 2015)

*proficiency assessment  exam*

Hello everyone wanted to know where you purchased your assessment exam and the price? Thank  you


----------

